# Bitter Creek Rainbow Micas



## soapy2011 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey all!

I'm having trouble getting a true red color (right now I'm using a liquid red oxide from BB). All I can get is a deep hot pink. I even tried adding a drop of blue to deepen the color, and I also tried adding a bit of white soap to my clear, but I can't get red for the life of me!

I would really like to make bright, layered rainbow soaps. After some research, I read about pop mica's and their discontinuation, which led me to Bitter Creek's rainbow mica's.

Has anyone had experience with these? Do they give you true, bold, primary colors in clear soap?

I can't find any reviews on it. Thanks in advance


----------



## saltydog (Sep 8, 2011)

soapy2011 said:
			
		

> Hey all!
> 
> I'm having trouble getting a true red color (right now I'm using a liquid red oxide from BB). All I can get is a deep hot pink. I even tried adding a drop of blue to deepen the color, and I also tried adding a bit of white soap to my clear, but I can't get red for the life of me!
> 
> ...



Soapy, I don't use Bitter Creek's micas, but I do use GoPlanetEarth's Tomato Red non-bleeding gel: http://www.goplanetearth.com/colors_other.html
It makes a beautiful, true red soap and doesn't bleed!

I wouldn't mix it with white base though, that will surely give you pink.


----------



## llineb (Sep 20, 2011)

saltydog said:
			
		

> soapy2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stinkydancer (Oct 5, 2011)

Red is that illusive color. 

True Red Oxide will give you red but not on a pure white base.

In CP though- you will get an awesome red- really awesome if you don't gel it.


----------

